# GTO Ute! Could save GM...



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's some pics of a Ute transformed into a GTO by a friend down under. They're courtesy of Nick at NVU.com.au Who here wouldn't want one of these??
]


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

*That's just not right. *


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

well at least that thing > el camino's.


----------



## GO-GTO! (Feb 21, 2006)

Why is the rear wheel well so small. That is the bigest draw back for me. I wish I could make the rear wheel well larger on my GTO.
I would build one of those, but put my "twist" on it


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I've seen these before (not with the GTO nose, though). Yhey should have sold it as the El Camino. 


I would have bought one.:cool


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

You'll have to put me in the definitly does not want list. EEW


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

That really does look like an El Camino on steriods!!!!:willy:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Picture Rick Wagoner, GM Chairman, as the Scarecrow scratching his head saying "If I only had a brain...."


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GO-GTO! said:


> Why is the rear wheel well so small. That is the bigest draw back for me. I wish I could make the rear wheel well larger on my GTO.
> I would build one of those, but put my "twist" on it


Not sure the rear wheel is smaller. I think that's just the perspective given by the camera angle and focal length of the lens.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've wanted one for a while now.... I think they are awesome!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Who here wouldn't want one of these??


_Um._

Me.


If I absolutely _had_ to haul stuff, an HSV Maloo would be...OK...but why in God's name put the Grand Prix nose on it?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTO front nose.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> GTO front nose.


Grand Prix-_looking_ nose.

Yawn.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Groucho, that's the EXACT same front "bar" that our cars have. And yes we all know how much you HATE the Pontiac schnoze! LOL


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Groucho, that's the EXACT same from "bar" that our cars have. And yes we all know how much you HATE the Pontiac schnoze! LOL


Usually it's just the Ford guys that diss the Pontiacs!lol!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Don't get Groucho started..... LOL


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Umm yea, if GM brought that car to the States it would definitely be badged as an El Camino. However, I'd pass.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Don't get Groucho started..... LOL


Never fear.

I have pity for the poor _P-P-_Pontiac fan.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Never fear.
> 
> I have pity for the poor _P-P-_Pontiac fan.


Don't pity me, I'm proud of my PONTIAC!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Never fear.
> 
> I have pity for the poor _P-P-_Pontiac fan.


:lol: 
.... here we go....


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> Don't pity me, I'm proud of my PONTIAC!


Tsk, tsk.

Proud of a brand that had to import a car to save itself from complete irrelevance.

Pity.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Pity.


You mean..... _pitty_, get 'em Groucho!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

It's still a pontiac,brother!

Says so on the:

VIN
TITLE
DOOR SIL
REGISTRATION
OWNER'S MANUAL
INSURANCE CARD
TRUNK LID
:cool


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> It's still a pontiac,brother!
> 
> Says so on the:
> 
> ...


 /\
Agree with him


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

DAMMIT! You beat me to it, I was getting a car off a lift and taking pics with the camera phone.

P.S. Stop arguing with GROUCHO, you'll never win.:lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

OK.......6 out of 7 aint bad!!


















































PONTIAC!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

_P-P-_Pontiac makes rental cars, everybody knows that.

Let's not forget other fine products bearing the Red Wedgie Legacy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm stealing your F-Body pic, I'm also going to blow it up and put it on the back of my car when I go to the street races this weekend!!!!!!!:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

forgot one!!
http://www.dataste.com/blog/wordpress/wp-images/smilies/aztek.jpg


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> forgot one!!
> http://www.dataste.com/blog/wordpress/wp-images/smilies/aztek.jpg



Buahahaha! So I did!

Nice Avatar too! :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I NEVER steal images!!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

This is entertaining!!! Keep it going guys...I'm enjoying the show!!!!:rofl: :cheers


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I blew Pepsi out my nose on that Aztec picture- - -:rofl:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

noz34me said:


> I blew Pepsi out my nose on that Aztec picture- - -:rofl:


Clean your keyboard plz....:lol:


----------



## redroller (Oct 16, 2005)

*El Camino*

I like the "Utes" when I visit Australia. This thread seems to indicate the USA market does not want an El Camino or Ranchero. BTW, I think the Aztek profile looks a lot like a classic, rear loading garbage truck.


----------



## nvu (Mar 23, 2006)

*gto ute*

interesting responses guys. it'sa love it or hate it sort of car .In our line of business we have access to many models of the Holden and HSV line up. 

We wanted to be alittle different and the GTO items are hard to source so we thought we would would go done that path. 

However ill go into alittle more depth 

*Started out as a VY Series 1 Holden "SS" Ute

-PONTIAC GTO front bar and assorted items
-VZ Monaro bonnet
-NVU VZ Monaro guards with VZ HSV Vent inserts
-CSC Engineering 4 piston brakes with two piece 355mm rotors (Front)
-CSC Engineering 4 piston brakes with two piece 343mm rotors (Rear)
-VZ HSV GTO Coupe 19" alloy wheels
-VY HBD Hardlid
-NVU Modified VZ Monaro gauges
-Pontiac GTO Dash cluster
-Pontiac GTO Airbag

And in the near future a custom HSV-GTO Leather retrim

But keep in mind its just to show what can be done with peoples vehicles which is what we do.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

nvu said:


> interesting responses guys. it'sa love it or hate it sort of car .In our line of business we have access to many models of the Holden and HSV line up.
> 
> We wanted to be alittle different and the GTO items are hard to source so we thought we would would go done that path.
> 
> ...


I think it's neat. Hot rodding has always been about customising and upgrading, and the GTO/Ute is an exelant example.:cool


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Glad you could join us Nick!


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, the Sunbird that Groucho posted....isn't that the next GTO concept?  OK, before I get flamed...(just kidding!)


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

The wheels on that thing are sweet. I can’t find them on the JHP website, anybody know the model #?


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

noz34me said:


> Not sure the rear wheel is smaller. I think that's just the perspective given by the camera angle and focal length of the lens.


_Wheel well._ If you carry any kind of payload, the tires would rub in the rear. The Goat already has wheel rub issues, why create a problem for yourself? I think it is a sweet lookin' ride. I would definitely be interested in looking at one close up. Matching bed cover - aww yeah! I wonder how it would perform with a lighter rear end? Probably way over powered!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

LINKS!LINKS!LINKS!LINKS!LINKS!LINKS!LINKS!LINKS!

Holdes Special Vehicle's site. Check out the Maloo.

http://www.hsv.com.au/cars/vz/main.html

All(I think) Holdens are RWD, v6 and v8's. It is a VERY performance driven company. Performance is their main selling point. If we sold their COMPLETE line of cars in the states, they would sell well. Unfortunely our federal automotive standards(not to mention the cost of importing) would prevent that. 
POOP ON EMISSIONS! Let ME choose how many trees and butterflys my tailpipes kill!*




















































































































*(PEARL JAM does not condone the killing of trees, butterflys,otters, platipie,small puppies or any other woodland creatures.)


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I would buy a Ute or Maloo, whatever you want to call it. Ever since I first saw them, I have wanted one. The Holden Caprices are really nice, too, if you want a big luxury car with the same drivetrain as the rest of the performance Holdens. 
I will have to agree with Groucho on this one though. The only thing that Pontiac has built that is worth buying was the T/A. And since they don't make it anymore, I didn't even consider Pontiac until I saw the GTO. But, Pontiac didn't build it, they just "adopted" it. So, even though Pontiac has their name on it, it is still built by Holden. I would convert mine to a Monaro like Groucho's if I could afford, too. Looks much better, IMO.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HoldenGTO said:


> ...I didn't even consider Pontiac until I saw the GTO. But, Pontiac didn't build it, they just "adopted" it. So, even though Pontiac has their name on it, it is still built by Holden. I would convert mine to a Monaro like Groucho's if I could afford, too. Looks much better, IMO.


You are obviously a highly learned man, with exquisite taste.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The bottom line is, it's your car so do what you want to it. No matter how much Holden stuff you put on it, you still bought a Pontiac. Yeah, yeah, Holden manufactured it. We all know that. But it was still sold as a Pontiac. Period! Calling it a Holden is as stupid as me calling my Nissan Maxima an Infiniti G35 sedan. Calling an Acura RL a Honda Accord. Calling a Lexus 330 a Toyota Avalon. Need I say more. Changing badges don't mean squat. No matter how much makeup a cross dresser puts on, he's still a man  . And while you dissing Pontiac, why not diss the rest of GM's companies. What has Olds, Saturn, Buick, Cadillac (other than the CTS-V), etc. done in the past 5-10 years? If it wasn't for the Corvette, Chevrolet would be in the same boat as Pontiac is today. 

By the way, I bet my Pontiac will beat your Holden. Man, how dumb does that sound?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> The bottom line is, it's your car so do what you want to it. No matter how much Holden stuff you put on it, you still bought a Pontiac.


No, you have a P-P-Pontiac. I have a Holden.

You know why? Because it annoys you and your kind.



6QTS11OZ said:


> By the way, I bet my Pontiac will beat your Holden. Man, how dumb does that sound?


_Really_ dumb, considering if you throw a twisty or three on a road course, my Koni / Hotchkis / Pedders / Prothane - equipped Holden would easily hand your _P-P-_Pontiac it's wallowy harpooned-whale ass.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Groucho said:


> No, you have a P-P-Pontiac. I have a Holden.
> 
> You know why? Because it annoys you and your kind.
> 
> ...


Trust me, nothing anyone do or say on the internet annoys me to a point that I will lose sleep. It's not that serious. Besides Groucho, I only posted because I knew you would comment  And if I spend a few thousand dollars on my car's suspension, I could brag on it too. But that's not my thing. Enjoy your Holdeniac and I'll enjoy my Pontiac.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> The bottom line is, it's your car so do what you want to it. No matter how much Holden stuff you put on it, you still bought a Pontiac. Yeah, yeah, Holden manufactured it. We all know that. But it was still sold as a Pontiac. Period! Calling it a Holden is as stupid as me calling my Nissan Maxima an Infiniti G35 sedan. Calling an Acura RL a Honda Accord. Calling a Lexus 330 a Toyota Avalon. Need I say more. Changing badges don't mean squat. No matter how much makeup a cross dresser puts on, he's still a man  . And while you dissing Pontiac, why not diss the rest of GM's companies. What has Olds, Saturn, Buick, Cadillac (other than the CTS-V), etc. done in the past 5-10 years? If it wasn't for the Corvette, Chevrolet would be in the same boat as Pontiac is today.


:agree :agree 
Said it before.

PROUD OF MY PONTIAC!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Trust me, nothing anyone do or say on the internet annoys me to a point that I will lose sleep. It's not that serious. Besides Groucho, I only posted because I knew you would comment  And if I spend a few thousand dollars on my car's suspension, I could brag on it too. But that's not my thing. Enjoy your Holdeniac and I'll enjoy my Pontiac.


TROLL!

:rofl: 

:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Groucho said:


> TROLL!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :cheers


:lol: :rofl: :rofl: :lol: Man, how can I ever get mad at you :cheers


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

this is getting fun!


----------



## nvu (Mar 23, 2006)

**



ftlfirefighter said:


> Glad you could join us Nick!


thanks mate and thanks for ur support


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I do my best mate! Welcome to the northern hemisphere.. speaking of which have my goodies started their journey?


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Don't pity me, I'm proud of my PONTIAC!


:agree


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> :agree :agree
> Said it before.
> 
> PROUD OF MY PONTIAC!


:agree :agree :agree


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Groucho said:


> You are obviously a highly learned man, with exquisite taste.


bull


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Groucho said:


> No, you have a P-P-Pontiac. I have a Holden.
> 
> You know why? Because it annoys you and your kind.
> 
> ...


hey this site is for GTO owners only so go form a holden site!!!


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

bluhaven said:


> hey this site is for GTO owners only so go form a holden site!!!


Whoa, calm down there, we're not talking bad about the GTO, just stating our opinions. We are allowed to do that.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

You tell 'em bluhaven


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I hate to slam Pontiac, because I've owned a few, but I pretty much had sworn off domestic cars due to my poor luck with them. The only two Pontiacs I would consider are the GTO (Holden) and the Vibe (Toyota).

That said, I do think they may have turned things around with the G6, and if reliablity proves good over the next couple of years, I may consider one of those as an everyday driver.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> Whoa, calm down there, we're not talking bad about the GTO, just stating our opinions. We are allowed to do that.


No harm done just stating my opinion too,i was born and raised where they make Pontiacs,and i do drive a Pontiac just like all of you weather you want to beleive it or not.I love my GTO, and glad i don't drive a foriegn car like a Holden!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

bluhaven said:


> hey this site is for GTO owners only so go form a holden site!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


.... stealing this one too.... just keep the pics coming.
BTW, I know this is an age old argument, but the reality is, it's a Holden..... now everyone go sit in time out and think about what you're doing....:willy: :lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Actually, it's obvious that bluhaven is, indeed, a P-P-Pontiac owner....as evidenced by his firm grasp of the English language. To whit:



bluhaven said:


> No harm done just stating my opinion too,i was born and raised where they make Pontiacs,and i do drive a Pontiac just like all of you weather you want to beleive it or not.I love my GTO, and glad i don't drive a foriegn car like a Holden!


_P-P-_Pontiac owner! Just check the incredible spelling, grammar, and capitalization skills!

His geography skills are likewise elite, as he, unlike we "maroons," knows that Australia is the 51st state.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Actually, it's obvious that bluhaven is, indeed, a P-P-Pontiac owner....as evidenced by his firm grasp of the English language. To whit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: I'm laughing so hard tears are flowing down my cheeks..... make 'em stop.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> :lol: :lol: I'm laughing so hard tears are flowing down my cheeks..... make 'em stop.


:rofl: :agree


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Well I tried to stay out of this, but there are some things you guys need to think about. It may be built by Holden, but that is a GM division. The drivetrain is the reason most of us bought GTO's and that is pure North American GM. 
I will agree that GM missed the opportunity to start a Holden brand in the US. I think GM didn't want to add a brand to compete with it's struggling brands here. Another issue is the UAW which limited the import of Holden cars to 18,000 which would not have been enough to make a Holden brand viable in the US. One of these days the boneheads running the UAW will realize that their success is tied to the success of GM and Ford. 
No matter how hard you try though, in the US the car is a Pontiac.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Actually, it's obvious that bluhaven is, indeed, a P-P-Pontiac owner....as evidenced by his firm grasp of the English language. To whit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bluhaven is a female. And a very nice one too. We met at a local car meet here in Victorville along with another goat owner.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Well I tried to stay out of this, but there are some things you guys need to think about. It may be built by Holden, but that is a GM division. The drivetrain is the reason most of us bought GTO's and that is pure North American GM.
> I will agree that GM missed the opportunity to start a Holden brand in the US. I think GM didn't want to add a brand to compete with it's struggling brands here. Another issue is the UAW which limited the import of Holden cars to 18,000 which would not have been enough to make a Holden brand viable in the US. One of these days the boneheads running the UAW will realize that their success is tied to the success of GM and Ford.
> No matter how hard you try though, in the US the car is a Pontiac.


Thank You ...for the support,some just don't want to beleive it........


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Bluhaven is a female. And a very nice one too. We met at a local car meet here in Victorville along with another goat owner.


Thanks for the support ,looks like I'm really gonna need it!!!!!!!!haha


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Whatever helps the Red Wedgie fan base sleep at night, but our Australian designed, engineered, and built cars were Holden Monaros _long_ before Bob Lutz woke up to the fact that GM's so-called "perfomance division" hadn't built a world-class performance car in at least 30 years.

He had to _outsource_ the car to keep _P-P-_Pontiac from remaining the punchline to jokes involving the phrase "trailer park".

The fact remains that you, and I, own an _import_ that contains far, _far _less American content that most Nissans, Toyotas, or Mitsubishis sold in this country. It is, by _any_ metric, an _imported_ car.

This, by the way, is a _good_ thing (and a major selling point for me)- as the rest of the _P-P-_Pontiac salesfloor was, and pretty much still is, awash with embarrassing rental car fodder.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> before Bob Lutz woke up to the fact that GM's so-called "perfomance division" hadn't built a world-class performance car in at least 30 years.


Your predujust against the vehicle that this forum represents is well noted. I think everyone here knows your denial that you own a Pontiac. As for no performance in at least 30 years, the 4th gen f-bodies are still revered as a top performer.




BTW........arn't all REAL Holdens right hand drive?:cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> As for no performance in at least 30 years, the 4th gen f-bodies are still revered as a top performer.


Now _that's_ funny.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Now _that's_ funny.


Not as funny as a right hand drive Holden!:cool


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

bluhaven said:


> Thanks for the support ,looks like I'm really gonna need it!!!!!!!!haha


 You have alot more support than you know. :cheers


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Your predujust against the vehicle that this forum represents is well noted. I think everyone here knows your denial that you own a Pontiac. As for no performance in at least 30 years, the 4th gen f-bodies are still revered as a top performer.
> 
> BTW........arn't all REAL Holdens right hand drive?:cool


 Amen:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> Not as funny as a right hand drive Holden!:cool


Then time to ROFL yer a$s off, because some joker in Australia stuck this on my car.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

What does the GM to the left mean? _"*G*'day *M*ates?"_:rofl: 
Regardless it's a GM product so I'm cool either way :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Then time to ROFL yer a$s off, because some joker in Australia stuck this on my car.


Did you know that the 3rd digit of a GM VIN represents the vehicle make?
Yours (and mine,) has a "2". 2 is the vin code for.....................................................................oh no!..................................................................................................................here it comes.........................................................................................................PONTIAC!!!!!:cool


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Did you know that the 3rd digit of a GM VIN represents the vehicle make?
> Yours (and mine,) has a "2". 2 is the vin code for.....................................................................oh no!..................................................................................................................here it comes.........................................................................................................PONTIAC!!!!!:cool


Thanks for the info ...I knew all along i had a PPPontiac!!!!!!!!!!!Yipeee


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

This thread is like watching a train wreck in slow motion, you don't want to look but you just can't help it.....


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Groucho, your move.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Did you know that the 3rd digit of a GM VIN represents the vehicle make?
> Yours (and mine,) has a "2". 2 is the vin code for.....................................................................oh no!..................................................................................................................here it comes.........................................................................................................PONTIAC!!!!!:cool


:agree :rofl: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :rofl:  :agree


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Come on Bob, I _know_ you're not out of comebacks!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> What does the GM to the left mean? _"*G*'day *M*ates?"_:rofl:
> Regardless it's a GM product so I'm cool either way :cheers


I'm perfectly cool with *GM*. GM actually has few brands that are relevant, and a couple of cars under the corporate umbrella I admire greatly. _P-P-_Pontiac has never been one of them.

It just cracks me up how the Mulletude seems to think that _P-P-_Pontiac, which has really become nothing more than an empty brand, had anything to do with the development, manufacture, or indeed the North Americanization of the Holden Monaro. 

This was a GM _corporate_ effort. It was purely a marketing decision-- a _poor_ marketing decision-- that had the Aussies smear the embarrassing red wedgies, nose fascia, and trailer park windtunnel spoiler on the Monaro. 

The fact remains- GM chose to order LHD Monaros with demeaning badging on a fine imported car in order to maintain the illusion of _P-P-_Pontiac's relevance in the performance car* world.





_*"Performance car" is defined that can corner & stop as well as accelerate in a straight line for farther than 1320 ft._


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

How 'bout that 3rd VIN digit?!:lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

...the above will be my last explanatory post on this matter in this thread. I tire of this argument, and reading the [sarcasm] eloquently stated, carefully thought-out, and properly spelled / puncuated / grammar-checked [/sarcasm] of the _P-P-_Pontiac Mulletude not only gives me a blinding headache but makes me mourn for our public school system.

In short,


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Your picture didn't come out, dude.(May be my public school computer training)



























PONTIAC!:cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> Your picture didn't come out, dude.(May be my public school computer training)


Does your computer have a _P-P-_Pontiac wedgie on it, too?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Gateway cow-cube.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> Gateway cow-cube.


Ah, so couldn't be a _P-P-_Pontiac.

Gateway actually builds its own computers.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Does your computer have a _P-P-_Pontiac wedgie on it, too?


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
That made my day!!
I can see the picture just fine.... I'm wondering how long it will take someone to steal that and put it on the Mustang forum........


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Ah, so couldn't be a _P-P-_Pontiac.
> 
> Gateway actually builds its own computers.


You know, denial is not just a river in Egypt.:cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> You know, denial is not just a river in Egypt.:cool


No. It also describes people who think that _P-P-_Pontiac actually _builds_ anything.

BTW, I got a riddle for you. 

*Q: *_What do PEARL JAM's computer and former F-Body owners have in common?_

*A: *_Slow processors and insufficient memory._


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Bob, I thought you said you were going to stop? :lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> No. It also describes people who think that _P-P-_Pontiac actually _builds_ anything.
> 
> BTW, I got a riddle for you.
> 
> ...


Ouch! You hurt my feelings with that clever quip!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Bob, I thought you said you were going to stop? :lol:


I said I was going to stop _explaining myself._

This is a target-rich environment, and they keep setting themselves up!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I said I was going to stop _explaining myself._
> 
> This is a target-rich environment, and they keep setting themselves up!


Hehehehehe, you said "target rich environment".....
BTW, the Gateway computers shut down here locally, should give you an idea of the quality.... kinda reminds me of F-bodys.......:lol:


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Hehehehehe, you said "target rich environment".....
> BTW, the Gateway computers shut down here locally, should give you an idea of the quality.... kinda reminds me of F-bodys.......:lol:


Gateway is only closing it's display stores. People got tired of walking in and being told, "No, you can't buy the computer on display, it's only for demoing. We have no stock, you still have to order from the internet. We can place your order here if you like."


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Justice said:


> Gateway is only closing it's display stores. People got tired of walking in and being told, "No, you can't buy the computer on display, it's only for demoing. We have no stock, you still have to order from the internet. We can place your order here if you like."


Makes sense.....


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Boy have we gotten WAY off subject LOL, 11 pages worth so far  ok, mr moderator, time to put a fork in this one if you please.....


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Boy have we gotten WAY off subject LOL, 11 pages worth so far  ok, mr moderator, time to put a fork in this one if you please.....



Awww...

Spoil sport.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Boy have we gotten WAY off subject LOL, 11 pages worth so far  ok, mr moderator, time to put a fork in this one if you please.....


I thought it was getting pretty interesting  But if you seriously want it closed let me know.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

It's not like we don't enjoy getting Groucho's blood pressure up! LOL I mean after a 220 mile commute in SoCal traffic each day I'd need some kind of outlet too....


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Ibtl


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> It's not like we don't enjoy getting Groucho's blood pressure up! LOL I mean after a 220 mile commute in SoCal traffic each day I'd need some kind of outlet too....


By downing on other people's rides?


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

*Holden GTO*

Ok It May Be A Holden But Holden Did market a Monaro CV8 with GTO badges in 2002 and several other years so even if it isnt a pontiac it is still a GTO Regardless of what others say, now if you want it to be an authentic car get the holden bumpers for there limited GTO production lines then the car will still be a holden and still be a GTO that way both partys are satisfied.









Jon

(Still Loves The GTO )


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> By downing on other people's rides?


Best some people got. Don't let em get to you. I always enjoy watching someone make an asshat out of themselves. Especially if they don't realize it. It's all good:cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> By downing on other people's rides?


 Don't worry bout him bro, remember he's driving one TOO!! In effect he's downing his own as well... Our cars were BUILT by Holden to BE Pontiacs. Groucho can't argue with THAT logic :cheers


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

i've seen 2 out here on the road, absolutely LOVE that car!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> By downing on other people's rides?














Ironmancan said:


> Best some people got. Don't let em get to you. I always enjoy watching someone make an asshat out of themselves. Especially if they don't realize it. It's all good:cheers


Damn. Guess I stumbled on the _Dr. Phil Show_ forum.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Lol...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

yawn.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

powerman_dsr said:


> Ok It May Be A Holden But Holden Did market a Monaro CV8 with GTO badges in 2002 and several other years so even if it isnt a pontiac it is still a GTO Regardless of what others say, now if you want it to be an authentic car get the holden bumpers for there limited GTO production lines then the car will still be a holden and still be a GTO that way both partys are satisfied.
> 
> Jon
> 
> (Still Loves The GTO )


Reminds me of the ricer boys that put a new front and rear fascia on their Nissan 200SX's and now they've got a Skyline!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Reminds me of the ricer boys that put a new front and rear fascia on their Nissan 200SX's and now they've got a Skyline!


Yeah, it's sad when you have to pretend your car is something it's not.:lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

you live in bakersfeild right Groucho i think ive meet you before at a car show down there, i used to live of ming ave and real road.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Don't worry bout him bro, remember he's driving one TOO!! In effect he's downing his own as well... Our cars were BUILT by Holden to BE Pontiacs. Groucho can't argue with THAT logic :cheers


totally agree.........they all ended up to be Pontiacs


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Yeah, it's sad when you have to pretend your car is something it's not.:lol:


ummm...look at the license plate on the car in your avatar. Since when did Pontiac start making HSVs? Doesn't that "H" stand for Holden?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> ummm...look at the license plate on the car in your avatar. Since when did Pontiac start making HSVs? Doesn't that "H" stand for Holden?


Yes, it does, my friend. But when asked what kind of car I own, I just point to the PONTIAC emblems that GM put on the car. I don't downplay the car's Australian heritage. But it's still a Pontiac.:cool


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Yes, it does, my friend. But when asked what kind of car I own, I just point to the PONTIAC emblems that GM put on the car. I don't downplay the car's Australian heritage. But it's still a Pontiac.:cool


I didn't buiy mine because of the badge - it's a damn good car no matter whose badge is on it. 

As a former Holden owner - (I lived in NZ for many years and have fond memories of an SS Commodore that came to me_ Very_ second hand) I was slightly miffed they didn't sell it as such, but then who in the US had heard of Holden before the GTO? Precious few I would think. 

A few Europeans may have been in the know from the Commodores that ran touring car series a few years back, but even in the home of the former colonial poiwer they decided to badge it as Vauxhall.

That's GM policy -for example Vectras are sold as Opels in Germany. Vauxhalls in the Uk and as Holdens in Oz and the pacific market. They probably have enough pronblems with brand dilution as it is - they don't really want to confuse the issue more. 

I hope that Pontiac doesn't go the way of Oldsmobile - it's always sad to see once famous brands disappear, but the fact is that the brand will only survive if consumers want the product.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Mad_Dan_Eccles said:


> I didn't buiy mine because of the badge - it's a damn good car no matter whose badge is on it.
> 
> As a former Holden owner - (I lived in NZ for many years and have fond memories of an SS Commodore that came to me_ Very_ second hand) I was slightly miffed they didn't sell it as such, but then who in the US had heard of Holden before the GTO? Precious few I would think.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Mad_Dan_Eccles said:


> I didn't buiy mine because of the badge - it's a damn good car no matter whose badge is on it.
> 
> As a former Holden owner - (I lived in NZ for many years and have fond memories of an SS Commodore that came to me_ Very_ second hand) I was slightly miffed they didn't sell it as such, but then who in the US had heard of Holden before the GTO? Precious few I would think.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info ...nice to know from someone with first hand knowledge


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Actually, it's obvious that bluhaven is, indeed, a P-P-Pontiac owner....as evidenced by his firm grasp of the English language. To whit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capitalisation is with an S not a Z. Why did you lot fiddle with the queens english?

Australia will never be part of the US. We don't rely on a survival of the fittest mentality, although our Prime Minister is spending more time with George W which is a worry.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Groucho said:


> No, you have a P-P-Pontiac. I have a Holden.
> 
> You know why? Because it annoys you and your kind.
> 
> ...



No offense but if you hate ponatic so much why did you bother to buy one ? But the fact of the matter is you ain't holden, you pontiac!!!! Why waist money, buy you holden and stop trying to convert are ponatic into a holden!!!!!!!

It is made (put toghter) in the downunder. And still uses the american designed parts besides there are better body kits then the holden ones!!!


----------

